# Device compile error in 8_0



## foo_daemon (Nov 30, 2009)

I was just compiling a cvsup grab of RELENG_8_0, but suffered a compile error during a custom buildkernel which uses the sio device:


```
/usr/src/sys/modules/sio/../../dev/sio/sio.c:2579: error: 'struct consdev' has no member named 'cn_unit'
*** Error code 1
```
(truncated for readability)

I have removed the "device sio" entry from my custom kernel file (it seems to be a remnant from an older version; that device is no longer listed in the 8 GENERIC config) and added sio to WITHOUT_MODULES in make.conf .  Now the kernel build completes, but shouldn't I submit a bug report?  If this module was merged or deprecated, shouldn't it be removed?

Can anyone else get this to compile on 8_0?  

```
cd /usr/src/sys/modules/sio && make
```


----------



## crsd (Dec 1, 2009)

/usr/src/UPDATING:


```
20080820:
        The TTY subsystem of the kernel has been replaced by a new
        implementation, which provides better scalability and an
        improved driver model. Most common drivers have been migrated to
        the new TTY subsystem, while others have not. The following
        drivers have not yet been ported to the new TTY layer:

        PCI/ISA:
                cy, digi, rc, rp, [B]sio[/B]

        USB:
                ubser, ucycom

        Line disciplines:
                ng_h4, ng_tty, ppp, sl, snp

        [B]Adding these drivers to your kernel configuration file shall
        cause compilation to fail.[/B]
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

You don't have to put 'sio' in WITHOUT_MODULES. It's been taken out of the modules' central Makefile, so it won't be built. I guess the code directory is just a remnant waiting to be cleaned up. Putting it in a PR wouldn't hurt, I guess.


----------



## foo_daemon (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't look that at dates that far back into UPDATING because my last world/kernel update in Oct had no problems (system is 7.2-RELEASE-p4).  Those changes must have been specifically for the 8 branch, since it references the TTY revamp.

Thanks, issue solved.


----------



## silicium (Dec 17, 2011)

Where to check if sio has been (or will ever be) ported to new TTY?


----------



## silicium (Dec 19, 2011)

*sio replacement : uart*

After discovering the new uart and adding support for my PCI quad serial card in /sys/dev/puc/pucdata.c, my previous question no longer needs an answer.


----------

